# squash bug resistant varieties



## wvdexters (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been trying some of these varieties this year. So far they are holding their own even with the bad conditions.
Summer Lemon squash - resistant to insects
Winter Seminole pumpkin - resists insects and disease
Thai King Kob -Resists squash bugs and other pests
Black Futsu - Good insect resistance
Cushaw White - Good resistance to squash bugs

All are heirloom varieties and are available Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Zucchetta rampicante does well for me as a summer squash.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm growing white patty pan and they are doing great despite heavy cucumber beetle damage on other varieties.

They haven't been tested against the squash vine borer yet. Yet. Sigh.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I have grown a Uchucki Kuri its a winter squash that I was truly impressed with. Nothing of the insect world touched the plant or fruit. I have been fighting Squash bugs, unidentified worm, rabbits and moles that is tearing up every squash I have grown this year. This little Uchucki Kuri was really doing good when a freaking turtle decided it was just to good not to eat. I don't mind sharing, but eat everything not just take a bite out of this one then move and take a bite out this one right down the line.


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

Please share how well the final harvests were, how they taste, and if you would plant them again.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I grew red kuri and had great yields and very nice flavor. They resisted cucumber bugs very well - did get some chipmunk damage but not too bad. I would definitely grow again.

Actually all of my squash did fine with heavy cucumber infestations except acorn squash and speckled hound - both of those had very limited yields.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Which of these resistant varieties would be most productive for a summer type squash?


----------

